# Where do you feed your dog?



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been slowly working RAW into my pups diet, usually as a small extra meal. I want to integrate more but was wondering where you all feed your dogs? I'm worried that when I add something with a larger bone in it (such as a chicken leg rather than just the small bits of fish) she'll take it and run off with it. She'll do this when she gets a treat that takes her more than one bite... like ice, for example. 

Do any of you have this problem? I dont think having raw meat all over the carpet would be ideal so should I just stand in the kitchen with her to make sure she doesn't leave? (There is no door to close her in.)

Any hints/suggestions would be really great! Thanks!


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

We feed Link in the kitchen on a cookie sheet. When we were beginning if he tried to take it off we would say NO and put it back on. Every once in a while if there is a big piece that he bites off it might fall on the floor and then we just clean it up with a 50/50 solution of vingegar and water. Hope this helps.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

Both of my dogs eat in their crates. They can take their time without worrying about one of the cats stealing their food







, and cleanup is a breeze- they just lick the floor clean. If I have something big and nasty to give them like a deer head, they eat it outside.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

being blessed with california weather, i feed my dogs outside. i serve it in their bowls, but any large pieces or bones - they prefer to carry it to "their spot" and finish. on rainy days where its not letting up around their feeding times, i either feed them inside and clean up after them, or i use that as one of their kibble days since i still feed kibble a few days out of the week.

tilden prefers to take his bones all the way to the garage and lay down in his crate. gia basically just lays not far from where she is (so that she can still 'protect' her bowl from tilden exiting the garage)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranalike a deer head


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My guys either eat in their crates or outside on the deck.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ahlamaranalike a deer head










I may be able to dig up some video if you're interested?


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

I feed RMB outside (morning) and MM & OM (evening) inside I have a long front porch, so if it is raining I feed on the porch in the a.m....


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I feed both my dogs in the kitchen


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Outside on the porch!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji gets his food in his bowl and is fed inside his crate. He takes everything out and makes sure to cover every square inch of the pan in meat ****. When he's finished, he licks it all clean. We do wash out the pan occasionally but Renji does keep it very clean.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamarana
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> ...


i can't believe i'm saying this, but if you can find it... i definitely am


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Risa eats in her crate.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ahlamarana
> ...


Here you go-

<span style="color: #CC0000"> <span style='font-size: 11pt'> WARNING: THIS VIDEO MAY NOT BE SUITABLE FOR ALL VIEWERS </span> </span>

GSD vs. deer head 

This was the first time Amara tried to eat a deer head, she didn't quite know what to do with it. It was pretty frozen, too, so that didn't help.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Fodder, last winter my friend Laura's freezer stopped working. So I came and picked up all of her meat to keep in mine until she got it working again... When I got home and was unloading the meat a deerhead ripped its way out of the bag.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

In thier kennels


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Fodder - Since you are interested in the deer head, I have an emu head up for grabs...


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamarana
> Here you go-
> 
> <span style="color: #CC0000"> <span style='font-size: 11pt'> WARNING: THIS VIDEO MAY NOT BE SUITABLE FOR ALL VIEWERS </span> </span>
> ...


i have no words for this









rest in peace dear bambi's mom!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

In the kitchen off a cookie sheet that is on a vinyl place mat in case they spill. Took a little training, 'On the tray' we would say and put the food back on if they tried to take it off.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My gang eat in the kitchen over their bowls. They have been trained to do this. They get fed in a certain location and usually (but not always) in a specific order.

Goofy's Dad asked us to switch Goofy over to raw while he was with us. The first couple days we had to have Goofy on leash, with DH holding it while I passed out the bowls. Goofy has a bit of an issue with guarding his stuff from the other dogs so he was fed last and in the bathroom off the kitchen.

Now when I start picking up bowls he heads right for the bathroom door and waits.









My gang has been trained that they cannot stick their head in another dogs bowl until that dog has stepped away. I stay in the kitchen until everyone is finished eating (I'm cleaning up at the same time). I do this just to be sure that Kaynya doesn't steal stuff from Mauser (he lets her).

For a new dog I would recommend leashing the dog to a stationary object and then giving them their bowl of food. That way they cannot leave.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I usually feed outside, or in the crates. Feeding outside depends on things like if theres a ton of leaves on the ground that would get stuck in the meat. I usually don't supervise any longer, but I'm always close so if I was to hear a fight I would come running out. Luckily my dogs stick to their own food and aren't possessive in the least. My foster dogs would eat inside with the cats. I feed the cats raw as well, they eat on a table thats in the laundry room and the foster dog would eat off the floor or in the crate. I generally don't do any special wiping of the floor after, the dogs lick it clean but I also have a scooba floor washing robot I send through the kitchen and laundry room frequently. Well one of the past fosters would often finish his food and became an expert at slipping outside to steal chunks of meat away from my dogs and they never cared. I did though... Running after the little sucker..


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

The dog eats in the garage and the cats have been trained to their carriers. It's cute when they all charge into their kennels to be fed! In typical cat fashion, they stand there and scream until the food arrives...spoiled buggers.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I've just started adding raw, the parents that I am stuck living with were very against it, but we have made an agreement that they can get raw a few times a week. It's a step in the right direction. So, out of the 6 dogs, 1 eats in her kennel (she's very food possessive), 2 eat in the garage and they take their bones to their dog beds or their couch (our garage is not your typical garage... cable, heat, a/c, kitchen, it's like an apartment!), and 3 eat in the kitchen with me sitting on the floor. Of the 3 in the kitchen, 2 stay over their bowls and 1 is always trying to take her food to the living room chair so she has to be watched.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ahlamaranaBoth of my dogs eat in their crates. They can take their time without worrying about one of the cats stealing their food
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We do this too... except the deer head. We have always just tossed those out when cleaning a carcass.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

We put wini in her crate and give her the bowl. She always takes the chicken back out and chews it. In the beginning she would take it out, chew it, drop it, pick it up again and repeat about 15 more times!!! Then we spray the crate down with bleach. But now she eats faster, but not to fast, and dosen't drop it!


----------

